# Don't Defeat The Safety



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We use air tools that shoot things, like nails and staples. These can be lethal weapons, or to be more graphic like a shot in the eye, or maybe in a more private place.

There is an impulse to lock up the safety nose on the tip of the gun. I'll admit I've done it, and learned my lesson the hard way. For those that don't know about this mechanism, it moves upward to allow the tool to fire when the tip is pressed down (where you want the fastener to go). If you lock it up, the gun will fire by just pulling the trigger.

I've got several different types (and brands) of guns, and some are harder than others to depress to fire. Since I could be using a gun for long periods on a daily basis, that extra effort can be tiring. Holding parts to be fastened can be much easier without having to push the tip into the work. *BUT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE, DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT CHANGING IT*.

I stopped that practice after shooting myself several times (yep...that's right). Of course, none of the times were fatal, and I have both eyes. So, I attribute that to dumb luck. Believe me, it's very easy to accidentally fire off a round or three, just by picking up the gun and touching the trigger, or in just handling. Always wear safety glasses when using air tools.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cabbie,
100% in agreement. Years ago when I used to hang a lot of aluminum siding, I shot myself in the bicep with a 2" x 1/2" crown staple. Luckily it was in the winter time and I had plenty of clothes on. Still stuck in pretty good. Pulled it out with a pair of pliers, looked like a snakebite, and was plenty sore for about a week. All my trim guns are sequential fire. The only one you can bump fire is the framing nailer, which I don't do and don't allow anyone to do on my jobs. Don't mess with safety.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike and Mike,

Agree 100%! 

My 23 gage pin nail gun has a double trigger which sort of defeats any real safety by design. I know that I am in the habit of picking up the gun and squeezing the safety trigger all in one move. I have to make a note to self to stop doing that.

On the framing nailer thing and bounce firing. When I was doing some framing, that feature drove me nuts. I wanted to push, squeeze to fire. The bump fire is not really good for remodeling and squeeze fire is much better. I wanted PC to install the red trigger for push, squeeze to fire. They said 4 weeks, maybe. $#@^, the project was done by then. I sold the gun for about $50 less than I paid for it after the project. (Cheaper than renting.)


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I shot a staple into my hand,thumb bone,decades ago.I didnt even feel it go in and I pulled it out with a pair of pliers.That is when it brought tears to my eyes!Itchy


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

rrich said:


> Mike and Mike,
> 
> Agree 100%!
> 
> ...


The trigger change is about a 1 1/2 minute job...though the part pipeline has been known to move rather slowly. Here at the plant we have a lot of nailers of all calibers, and I am constantly rebuilding one or two...I'll post a picture of my workshop sometime. Only time I waited four weeks for a part was for a Delta Invicta 24" cutter head. Had to be boated in from Brazil.
Sounds like you ticked someone off.
BTW I agree about bump firing. The only tool I use it on is my roofer.
Mick


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mickit said:


> Sounds like you ticked someone off.


Yeah, all it take is walking the door at the shop on Alondra to tick someone off. The shop on Kraemer has a much better attitude.


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, but if you ever get attacked by South African drug dealers like those in Lethal Weapon 2...THEN you will be glad that you disabled the safety on your nail gun.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A lot of good sense posted above!

The same applies to the retractable blade guard on a circular saw. I had a friend wire his back for a job and then proceed to cut an 8" gash across the top of his leg.

G


----------

